# Bikers Vapegun V2 Dna 30 Mod



## Alex (4/6/14)

http://www.esmoke-design.de/main.htm

and some pie mod pics for @johan 

*This is a Pipe Mod, former DSE 601 with 510 connector and 18350er battery*

*3 Colours with Airbrush and coated clear....*






















*This is a Pipe Mod, former DSE 601 with 510 connector and 18350er battery,*

*3 Colours with Airbrush and coated with "Diamont Effect" & clear coat....*


----------



## crack2483 (4/6/14)

Mmmmm "pie" mod.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (4/6/14)

Artwork is cool, but I'm not a fan of the firing button.


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Don't do it to me @Alex - they are beauts! but have to agree with @Spyker, I don't like the firing buttons.


----------



## annemarievdh (4/6/14)

These things are stunning !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

